# Sembrava un fotografo che preparasse una foto di gruppo



## danieldaylewis

Salve a tutti.


"..._Sembrava un fotografo che preparasse una foto di gruppo."_

ho trovato la seguente frase in un libro che sto leggendo. Ora, premettendo che il verbo sembrare richiede, preferibilmente, il congiuntivo, in questa occasione non ci sarebbe stato meglio l'imperfetto ovvero " preparava"?

Grazie a chi mi risponderà.


----------



## Geviert

danieldaylewis said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> 
> "..._Sembrava un fotografo che preparasse una foto di gruppo."_
> 
> ho trovato la seguente frase in un libro che sto leggendo. Ora, premettendo che il verbo sembrare richiede, preferibilmente, il congiuntivo, in questa occasione non ci sarebbe stato meglio l'imperfetto ovvero " preparava"?
> 
> Grazie a chi mi risponderà.



Secondo la concordanza dei tempi verbali in italiano, se la frase reggente ha l'indicativo imperfetto (oppure il pass. prossimo, il pass. remoto, il trapass. pross. e il condiz. passato), allora bisogna che la proposizione oggettiva abbia la concordanza con il congiuntivo imperfetto. Nell'esempio, dunque, il doppio imperfetto sarebbe incorretto. Non conosco eccezioni, vediamo cosa dicono gli altri.

Per quanto riguarda il verbo sembrare, questo richiede il congiuntivo unicamente nel caso della sua forma impersonale "dare l'impressione di" (sembrare+che). Anche in questo caso, non conosco eccezioni.


----------



## Enigmista

Geviert said:


> Secondo la concordanza dei tempi verbali in italiano, se la frase reggente ha l'indicativo imperfetto (oppure il pass. prossimo, il pass. remoto, il trapass. pross. e il condiz. passato), allora bisogna che la proposizione oggettiva abbia la concordanza con il congiuntivo imperfetto. Nell'esempio, dunque, il doppio imperfetto sarebbe incorretto. Non conosco eccezioni, vediamo cosa dicono gli altri.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il verbo sembrare, questo richiede il congiuntivo unicamente nel caso della sua forma impersonale "dare l'impressione di" (sembrare+che). Anche in questo caso, non conosco eccezioni.




Forse questo piccolo riassunto può aiutare 

http://docks.forumcommunity.net/?t=38532026


----------



## matoupaschat

Geviert said:


> Secondo la concordanza dei tempi verbali in italiano, se la frase reggente ha l'indicativo imperfetto (oppure il pass. prossimo, il pass. remoto, il trapass. pross. e il condiz. passato), allora bisogna che la proposizione oggettiva abbia la concordanza con il congiuntivo imperfetto. Nell'esempio, dunque, il doppio imperfetto sarebbe incorretto. Non conosco eccezioni, vediamo cosa dicono gli altri.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il verbo sembrare, questo richiede il congiuntivo unicamente nel caso della sua forma impersonale "dare l'impressione di" (sembrare+che). Anche in questo caso, non conosco eccezioni.
> 
> .


Mi sa che questo caso è diverso : qui, la proposizione è una relativa . Se vogliamo esprimere tutto, abbiamo "sembrava che fosse un fotografo che preparava una foto di gruppo" o "sembrava di essere un fotografo che preparava una foto di gruppo" . Il congiuntivo non è affatto obbligatorio nella relativa .
O sbaglio ???


----------



## catrafuse

danieldaylewis said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> 
> "..._Sembrava un fotografo che preparasse una foto di gruppo."_
> 
> ho trovato la seguente frase in un libro che sto leggendo. Ora, premettendo che il verbo sembrare richiede, preferibilmente, il congiuntivo, in questa occasione non ci sarebbe stato meglio l'imperfetto ovvero " preparava"?
> 
> Grazie a chi mi risponderà.



Certo che ci sarebbe stato meglio l'indicativo imperfetto (il verbo  sembrare non è in forma impersonale). Per curiosità da che libro ai  ricavato la citazione?


----------



## catrafuse

matoupaschat said:


> Mi sa che questo caso è diverso : qui, la proposizione è una relativa . Se vogliamo esprimere tutto, abbiamo "sembrava che fosse un fotografo che preparava una foto di gruppo" o "sembrava di essere un fotografo che preparava una foto di gruppo" . Il congiuntivo non è affatto obbligatorio nella relativa .
> O sbaglio ???



Hai perfettamente ragione. Nella frase in questione  il congiuntivo non dovrebbe apparire.


----------



## Enigmista

matoupaschat said:


> Mi sa che questo caso è diverso : qui, la proposizione è una relativa . Se vogliamo esprimere tutto, abbiamo "sembrava che fosse un fotografo che preparava una foto di gruppo" o "sembrava di essere un fotografo che preparava una foto di gruppo" . Il congiuntivo non è affatto obbligatorio nella relativa .
> O sbaglio ???



Mi illuminate su questa casistica della proposizione relativa senza congiuntivo obbligatorio e sulla _*forma impersonale *_del verbo sembrare ?? 

Probabile che mi stia perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua ragazzi


----------



## matoupaschat

Per me, in "sembrava un fotografo che ...", il verbo "sembrare" non è alla forma impersonale, essendo sottinteso il sogetto (lui, o Mario, ecc...), mentre lo è se dico "mi sembra che pioverà fra un paio d'ore" .
E "che preparava una foto di gruppo" è una proposizione relativa, cioè introdotta dal pronome relativo "che", il quale è soggetto del verbo "preparava" .
Non so se mi spiego bene, perché non sempre le parole usate in analisi grammaticale francese (quando andavo a scuola) corrispondono con quelle usate attualmente in Italia  .


----------



## Geviert

catrafuse said:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Nella frase in questione  il congiuntivo non dovrebbe apparire.



certo, hai ragione, come relativa sarebbe diversa la regola. Magari più contesto, altrimenti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Adesso tocca a me non capire perché ci vorrebbe più contesto . Mi sembra chiaro e univoco ...


----------



## catrafuse

Non so più a chi rispondere!

 In ogni caso questo è il mio parere:

il verbo _sembrare _nel contesto citato  significa _assomiglia a, è simile a _e 
possiede tutte le sue sei personcine (per cui non è impersonale). Esempio:

_Con quella maglia sembri (assomigli) al pagliaccio che recita al circo Orfei._

oppure 

_Sembra (assomiglia a) un fotografo che prepara una foto di gruppo_.

In entrambi i casi il congiuntivo non ci va. Secondo me, il "che" della frase 
"incriminata" ha un valore temporale (quindi se vogliamo si tratta di  una 

pseudorelativa):

_Sembrava un fotografo mentre prepara una foto di gruppo_.


----------



## danieldaylewis

Pe rispondere a catrafuse, la frase l'ho trovata in un racconto dei " I quarantanove racconti" di Hemingway.


----------



## matoupaschat

catrafuse said:


> Non so più a chi rispondere!
> 
> In ogni caso questo è il mio parere:
> 
> il verbo _sembrare _nel contesto citato significa _assomiglia a, è simile a _e
> possiede tutte le sue sei personcine (per cui non è impersonale). Esempio:
> 
> _Con quella maglia sembri (assomigli) al pagliaccio che recita al circo Orfei._
> 
> oppure
> 
> _Sembra (assomiglia a) un fotografo che prepara una foto di gruppo_.
> 
> In entrambi i casi il congiuntivo non ci va. Secondo me, il "che" della frase
> "incriminata" ha un valore temporale (quindi se vogliamo si tratta di una
> 
> pseudorelativa):
> 
> _Sembrava un fotografo mentre prepara una foto di gruppo_.


Non sapevo più neanch'io a chi o che cosa rispondere   .
In qualità di francofono, concordo su quasi tutto, salvo che credo che in italiano il congiuntivo *è* possibile mentre  in francese si utilizzerebbe il condizionale .


----------



## francisgranada

Dal punto di vista puramente logico, secondo me nella frase in questione il verbo _preparare_ non si riferisce a "Sembrava" ma al "fotografo". Per cui direi che in questo caso non è importante, se il verbo _sembrare_ richiede il congiuntivo o meno. 

Con altre parole, qui abbiamo _"una persona che sembrava di essere un fotografo_ (che preparava una foto di gruppo)" e non _"un fotografo_ (che sembrava di preparare una foto di gruppo)"

(quindi voto per l'indicativo)


----------



## mandarino

danieldaylewis said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> 
> "..._Sembrava un fotografo che preparasse una foto di gruppo."_
> 
> ho trovato la seguente frase in un libro che sto leggendo. Ora, premettendo che il verbo sembrare richiede, preferibilmente, il congiuntivo, in questa occasione non ci sarebbe stato meglio l'imperfetto ovvero " preparava"?
> 
> Grazie a chi mi risponderà.



Si tratta di una relativa con valore consecutivo (potremmo scioglierla in un orribile: _Sembrava un fotografo tale da preparare..._.) 
Ha una sfumatura diversa dalla semplice relativa. Ma sono entrambe corrette.


----------



## davidQ

sarebbe bello poter rintracciare la frase nella lingua originale. Forse il traduttore avrebbe potuto usare qualcosa come : Sembrava un fotografo intento a preparare una foto. Voi che ne pensate? non suona meglio anche a voi?


----------



## Enigmista

Il Congiuntivo lo abolirei in questo caso...non ha senso e mi suona da schifo

Io voto per : _sembrava un fotografo intento a preparare/scattare una foto di gruppo_


----------

